# Bean sample packs?



## humperdingle (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I've bean (sic) looking at lots of starter packs of coffee beans, to try and get a feel for which ones I prefer.

However, most of the packs come in 250g bags, which isn't much good if I find I hate that particular coffee...

Does anybody have links to sites selling maybe 100g packs? Just enough for a few cups?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You'll likely find that 100g soon disappears when dialling that particular coffee in fully, so 250g is more useful in that respect!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/


----------



## humperdingle (Jan 26, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> https://twodaycoffee.co.uk/


Nice one! Thanks.


----------

